# komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen



## Marrec83 (27. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen !

Am Sonntag hatte unser Verein Hegefischen am Vereinsgewässer. Teilgenommen haben 11 Mann. Wie üblich sind wir mit der Feederrute am Wasser an einer Stelle, wo wir regelmäßig ohne Probleme größere Rotaugen fangen.
Wie das so ist, wurde ausgelost wer wo zum sitzen kommt. Ich hatte ein Platz zugeteilt bekommen, der recht weit weg von meiner üblichen Angelstelle war (persönlicher Hotspot). Die Stelle die ich nicht bekommen habe ist ein Garant für Rotaugen.
Nun... 11 Mann auf ca 100m verteilt. Gefischt wird 4 Stunden mit einer Rute.
Mein Nachbar bekommt die ersten Zupfer nach 10min. Konnte leider keinen verwerten... Bei mir begannen die ersten Bisse nach gut 45. Aber ich konnte den ersten Leckerbissen verhaften. Dies ging ab dann ne gute Stunde so weiter... Fisch auf Fisch.
Leider konnte ich nicht sehen, was die anderen so machen aufgrund viel Gestrüb im Blickfeld. Wie viel die Kollegen schon haben mögen ? Keine Ahnung... aber sicher schon einige (kenne ja die Super-Hotspot-Stelle).
Nach 2 Stunden kam ein Kollege von "drüben" und fragte mich ob ich schon was gefangen hätte. Ich präsentierte ihn meine Fische (5-7 Stück waren es zu dem Zeitpunkt). Dann sagte er dass "drüben" noch nicht ein Fisch gefangen wurde. Ich hab es zu dem Zeitpunkt definitv nicht geglaubt denn ich kenne ja die Hotspots...
Nach 4 Stunden kam ich auf 14 Fische (2700g). Die anderen 10 Kollegen haben NICHT EINEN gefangen !!! Ich habe es einfach nicht verstanden und ich tue es noch immer nicht. Viele Kollegen meinten, ich hätte einfach nur Glück gehabt bzw. die richtige Stelle zugelost bekommen. DAS glaube ich aber absolut nicht weil ich weiß, dass unser Gewässer voll mit Rotaugen ist und diese in der Regell überall gefangen werden.
Ich bilde mir ein dass es an meinem Futter gelegen hat in Verbindung mit extrem präzisem Ausloten und Suche der Krautkante, sehr genaues mischen des Futters und das regelmäßige Einführen von diversen Zusätzen und Partikeln. 

Ich feeder gerne und auch mit Leidenschaft und Präzision.
Ich möchte mich nicht großartig hervorheben und ganz sicher nicht die anderen schlecht schreiben, im Gegenteil das sicht allesamt top Angler ! Ich möchte es nur verstehen...
Nun habe ich die Fische eingefrohren, werden demnächst eingelegt und an die Mitangler am Fisch-Ess-Tag zur Verfügung gestellt :k

Lag es daran dass ich als einziger richtig süßes Futter verwendet habe obwohl man normalerweise für Rotaugen etwas würziger wählt ?

Habt ihr Gründe dafür ?
Welche merkwürdigen Ereignisse habt ihr so beim Hegefischen erlebt ?

Hoffe tolle und interessante Stories zu lesen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen, was jedoch noch ein klein wenig anders verlief als bei dir. Waren am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal, Hauptziel sind hier eindeutig dicke Brassen. Habe einen ziemlich schlechten Platz gezogen, Böschung ging steil runter und am Uferbereich Hänger, musste meinen Futterplatz also ein wenig weiter draußen anlegen, was am NOK manchmal gar nicht so sinnvoll ist, da die Fische oft nahe an der Kante stehen. Naja, draußen meinen Platz angelegt und gefeedert. Wie ich schon erwartet habe lief es nicht gut, aber dass es so grottig war überraschte selbst mich;+. Hatte in den ersten 3 1/2 Stunden nicht einen Zuppler, dachte schon ich hätte mein Futter irgendwie übersüßt oder so, sodass es nen Scheucheffekt auslöst oder wat weiß ich. Meine Mitangler hingegen hatten ihre Fische, gerade mein Nebenmann zog recht schöne Brassen an Land. In den letzten 1 1/2 Stunden gings dann auf einmal los, hat richtig geknallt, kaum ausgeworfen erfolgten auch schon die Bisse, konnte in den letzten 90 Min noch 7 schöne Brassen rausholen, allesamt schöne Klopper, kam letztendlich auf ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 15000 Gramm und machte widererwartend doch noch den ersten Platz  #6. Echt sonderbar, also dass es knallt wenn der Schwarm am Platz ist leuchtet ja ein, aber dass vorher über Stunden nicht ein Biss erfolgt und ich dann noch so glorreich aufholen konnte, hatte schon was Kurioses .


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Servus Marco,

naja wenn ich an unsere Hegefischen im Verein denke..... da denke ich mir immer, entweder können die anderen nicht angeln oder wollen es nicht  

Da wird dann die leichter Feederute klar gemacht.... 30Gr Körbchen + 4er Wurmhaken + Tauwurm  und das ganze dann 10m weit ausgeworfen. Schlimmer wirds dann beim Posenangeln..... auf eine Distanz von 10-15m wird dann eine 10-20gr Laufpose verwendet und mit nem 4er Haken + Maiskette ... bisi heftig für Rotaugen 

ich wurde da schon angeschaut wie vom Mars, wenn ich mit ner Matchrute und Waggler auftauchte.....


----------



## Marrec83 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

15000g in 90 Minuten ist schon ne Hausnummer. Der Rekord unseres Vereins war am Rhein beim Hauptangeln und lag bei 37000g in 3 Stunden (1 Angler). Da wärst Du sicher ganz vorne dabei wenn Du die Brassen sofort am Platz hättest. RESPEKT !!!:m


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen !
> 
> 
> Ich bilde mir ein dass es an meinem Futter gelegen hat in Verbindung mit extrem präzisem Ausloten und Suche der Krautkante, sehr genaues mischen des Futters und *das regelmäßige Einführen von diversen Zusätzen und Partikeln.
> ...


Wem´s gefällt...
Aber weg vom eigenen Spass und zurück zum fischen:
Wie du schreibst angelst du präzise und machst dir Gedanken über dein Tun. Das kommt bei den meisten Vereinsmitgliedern nicht häufig vor.
Ich fange auch regelmäßig mit süssem Futter meine Rotaugen. Es kommt m.M.n. eher auf die Zusätze(Lebendfutter und Partikel) an, als auf die Geschmacksausrichtung.
Wobei dein Kollege wohl schneller den Fisch auf dem Platz hatte.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Recht lustig waren immer die sogenannten "Pokalfischen" an einem kleinen See in der Nähe meines ehemaligen Wohnortes in Bayern. Immer am letzten Samstag im Oktober. Gefischt habe ich dort nie, aber wenn es passte immer zugesehen, denn das versprach immer "Damentennis vom Allerfeinsten"!

Am Freitag wurden noch schnell Regenbogenforellen, natürlich die billigsten, die zu haben waren, besetzt, damit auch was geht. Und am Samstag um sechs Uhr in der Früh ging das Spekatakel dann los. Um Punkt wurden die Karten ausgegeben, aber eben keine Plätze verlost. Von wilden Streitereien, bis hin zu reservierten Plätzen, die dann trotzdem von anderen eingenommen waren, konnte man alles erleben. Ende Oktober ist es ja um die Zeit noch gut finster, was es noch viel spannender macht.

Mit dem ersten Büchsenlicht ging das Fischen, besser gesagt die Fuhrwerkerei dann los. Vor die Füße am gegenüberliegenden Ufer geworfen, über Kreuz und fremde Schnüre gefeuert, dass es eine Freude war. Und weil das noch nicht genug war, gabs auch keine Setzkescher. Jeder Fisch musste unmittelbar zur Waage gebracht werden, gewertet wurde der größte Einzelfisch. Also gabs auch pausenlos eine schöne Rennerei am Ufer, rundherum und mitten durchs Gerödel der Kollegen, was der anheimelnden Stimmung natürlich immer neue Nahrung gab.

Um 12 Uhr war dann Schluss und dank einer perfekten gastronomischen Versorgung so gut wie alle schön angesoffen. Beste Voraussetzungen also, um die Fangliste und somit den Fischerkönig auszudiskutieren. Der stand dann auch irgendwann mal fest und auch der letzte Teilnehmer hatte sauber einen im Tee.

Schee war's und nächstes Jahr werd's no vui scheena!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Hatte ein ähnliches Erlebnis. War mit einem Kollegen angeln und ich fing ca. 3 mal so viel als er....obwohl die Köder gleich waren und die Angelstellen nur etwa 10m auseinander waren. Auch wir haben relativ viele Rotaugen, aber an diesem Tag standen die wohl alle zusammen an meinem Platz. Zum Anfüttern nehme ich übrigens immer süsses Futter für Rotaugen...denke aber das der richtige Platz viel entscheidender ist als die Futtermischung, denn Weissfische fressen eigentlich so ziemlich alles was man ins Wasser wirft...

Ein anderes Mal war ich Brassen angeln. Hatte 2 Ruten...Posenrute und Feeder. Beide habe ich ungefähr an die gleiche Stelle geworfen um halt den Futterteppich auch für die Posenrute zu nutzen. Auf der Posenrute (Köder auf Grund) fing ich sehr viele Brassen....auf der Feeder nicht einen einzigen. Köder waren gleich. Ist zwar ein bisschen was anderes, aber das konnte ich mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Ohh ja, das kannst wohl laut sagen, habe sowas auch danach nicht mehr erlebt, war eindeutig ne Ausnahme, vor allem die geile Fischgröße, 2 x 3 Kg, Rest alle zwischen 1,5-2 kg #6 |supergri. Vermute, dass ich den Schwarm von meinem Nebenmann rübergelotst bekommen hab, lag ja nach meiner 3 1/2 Stunden Flaute genug Futter aufm Platz, sodass der Schwarm weitergezogen ist und bei mir hängen blieb #6. Wohl wahr, wäre der früher vorbeigekommen hätte ich wohl noch weit mehr rausholen können, wobei fraglich gewesen wäre ob ich den Schwarm von anfang an hätte halten können, Brassen der Größe fegen den Platz so schnell leer, dass ich wohl nicht hinterher gekommen wäre mitm Nachlegen |rolleyes. 37000 Gramm in 3 Stunden sind natürlich auch der Hammer, hauptsächlich Brassen oder auch Barben?


----------



## Marrec83 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Wem´s gefällt...
> Aber weg vom eigenen Spass und zurück zum fischen:
> Wie du schreibst angelst du präzise und machst dir Gedanken über dein Tun. Das kommt bei den meisten Vereinsmitgliedern nicht häufig vor.
> Ich fange auch regelmäßig mit süssem Futter meine Rotaugen. Es kommt m.M.n. eher auf die Zusätze(Lebendfutter und Partikel) an, als auf die Geschmacksausrichtung.
> ...


 
Nun ja meine Vereinskollegen machen sich sicher auch Gedanken und haben ihr Lebendfutter und Partikel auch ins Wasser gebracht. Wir gehen nach dem fischen immer zum wiegen und gemütliches Zusammensein mit Grillgut und Bier an unser Hütte. Da spricht man natürlich über den Durchgang. Einige zeigen sogar ihr Futter um zu hören was damit falsch ist. Das beste war folgendes: ein Kollege zeigt mir sein, wie er sagt, aufwendig zubereitetetes Futter in seinem Eimer. Ich rieche dran und ist soweit in Ordnung. Da war auch etwas Mais und Caster drin. Doch als ich genau hinschaute, krabbelten da auch noch Fliegen drin rum. Als ich ihn darauf ansprach meinte er dass diese während des angelns geschlüpft sind. |bigeyes


----------



## Marrec83 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



Andal schrieb:


> Recht lustig waren immer die sogenannten "Pokalfischen" an einem kleinen See in der Nähe meines ehemaligen Wohnortes in Bayern. Immer am letzten Samstag im Oktober. Gefischt habe ich dort nie, aber wenn es passte immer zugesehen, denn das versprach immer "Damentennis vom Allerfeinsten"!
> 
> Am Freitag wurden noch schnell Regenbogenforellen, natürlich die billigsten, die zu haben waren, besetzt, damit auch was geht. Und am Samstag um sechs Uhr in der Früh ging das Spekatakel dann los. Um Punkt wurden die Karten ausgegeben, aber eben keine Plätze verlost. Von wilden Streitereien, bis hin zu reservierten Plätzen, die dann trotzdem von anderen eingenommen waren, konnte man alles erleben. Ende Oktober ist es ja um die Zeit noch gut finster, was es noch viel spannender macht.
> 
> ...


 


Ich sitze auf der Arbeit und kann nicht aufhören LAUT zu lachen ! Hammer !!! |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Marrec83 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Ohh ja, das kannst wohl laut sagen, habe sowas auch danach nicht mehr erlebt, war eindeutig ne Ausnahme, vor allem die geile Fischgröße, 2 x 3 Kg, Rest alle zwischen 1,5-2 kg #6 |supergri. Vermute, dass ich den Schwarm von meinem Nebenmann rübergelotst bekommen hab, lag ja nach meiner 3 1/2 Stunden Flaute genug Futter aufm Platz, sodass der Schwarm weitergezogen ist und bei mir hängen blieb #6. Wohl wahr, wäre der früher vorbeigekommen hätte ich wohl noch weit mehr rausholen können, wobei fraglich gewesen wäre ob ich den Schwarm von anfang an hätte halten können, Brassen der Größe fegen den Platz so schnell leer, dass ich wohl nicht hinterher gekommen wäre mitm Nachlegen |rolleyes. 37000 Gramm in 3 Stunden sind natürlich auch der Hammer, hauptsächlich Brassen oder auch Barben?


 

Alles Platten keine Barben. Habt ihr auch diese Massenfänge mit Barben erreicht ? |bigeyes


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Nee ich frag nur so, weils im Rhein ja bekanntlich viele Barben gibt, ich persönlich hab noch nie eine gefangen, bei uns im Norden gibts die nicht so


----------



## KölnerAngler (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Hegefischen vor ca.7 Jahren:

Mein Verein organisierte ein Fischen an einem See im Westerwald, der bekannt dafür sein sollte, das es dort große Brassen, Rotaugen und Karpfen gab. Die besondere Idee war dabei dann, das der Fang vorort verwertet, sprich gegrillt, werden sollte.

Nun ja, wir kamen Morgens an, das Wetter war grau und es war saumäßig Windig, wie in dem Lied über den Westerwald.

Wir saßen dort also mit 30 Mann.

Jeder angelte sich die Seele aus dem Leib aber...nix!!!!!


Kurz vor ende der 4 stündigen Angelsession kam ein kleiner Junge zu mir und fragte warum wir Angeln würden.

Ich antwortete ihm das wir große Fische fangen wollten.

Da grinste der drei Käsehoch und meinte:

" Da hättet Ihr letzte Woche kommen müssen, am Dienstag ist der See vom Verein abgefischt worden"|bigeyes

Nun war klar, warum keiner was fing, obwohl, einer fing ein Rotauge von 10 cm und machte damit den ersten Platz.

Unser Vorstand mußte dann zu sehen, das er an einem Sonntag Grillfleisch organisierte.

Klappte natürlich auch nicht.|supergri

So kam es dann das 30 man in nassen Klamotten in ein 3 Sterne Restaurant einfielen und dort bewirtet worden.

Hat unserem Vorstand ne Stange Geld gekostet!

Noch heute lachen wir uns über die Story kaputt, wenn wieder eine Fahrt geplant wird.

Grüße

KölnerAngler


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Als Piefken nahm ich auch an einigen Wettfischen im Verein teil und belegte i.d.R. hintere Plätze. Einmal war ich erfolglos wie immer, nur dass die Kollegen auch nur müde Zupfer auf die Maden am Futterkorb hatten.

Aus Langeweile knetete ich irgendwann aus dem Anfutter einen Teig und angelte damit - und konnte tatsächlich 2-3 Brassen landen!

Leider verriet ich in jugendlichem Leichtsinn meinem Nachbarn den Erfolgsköder und er holte mich schnell ein. Immerhin erreichte ich einen ehrwürdigen zweiten Platz und erhielt den schönsten (und einzigen) Pokal, den ich je beim Wettfischen abstauben konnte.

Und was lernen wir daraus? Es ist schön, wenn man seinen Erfolg mit anderen Menschen teilen kann.


----------



## Fr33 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Okey.... ein Hegefischen war es nicht, aber ein Vereinsauflug zu einem Forellensee (war anno 2006 oder so).

Unser ehemaliger Versammlungsleiter (ein betagter Herr Ü70) hatte alles mit dem Vorstand organisiert.

Ca 25 Mann trafen sich morgens um 6:30Uhr und fuhren zusammen mit nem gebuchten Bus zum Forellensee.

Die Anlage war etwas ab vom Schuss - sah aber ganz gut aus. Der See war kein Betonbecken und wir hatten als ASV einen ganzen See für uns. :vik:

Angelgerödel aus dem Buss geholt (was ein Chaos! -  einige haben nämlich schin während der 1stündigen Bussfahrt sich etwas Mut angetrunken....) und dann gings an den See und das Gerät wurde aufgebaut.

Hmmm die meisten konnte ja angeln, aber das Raunen wurde immer lauter..... egal wie tief man die Posenmontagen stellte - die Pose kippte immer um. Irgendwann fingen einige an, das Vorfach auf 20-25cm zu verkürzen..... der Stopper war schon am Wirbel (quasi feststellmontage).... irgendwann rafften alle, dass der Forellensee eine durchschnittstiefe von 30-50cm hatte #q

In der Tiefe war natürlich nix zu holen. Mitten im See war ein Posten (Alu)... auf gefühlten 2x 2m war da die einzige Stelle die tiefer als 50cm war.Könnt euch vorstellen dass auch da die Forellen standen (wo sollten die auch hin) und was passiert wenn 25 Angler das checken.... Richtig! Alle werfen auf 2x2m.....

Glaube das war das letzte mal, dass ich an einem Forellensee angeln war...#d#d#d


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Bei uns heißt das ja "gemeinschaftliches Angeln" |supergri
Vor ein paar Jahren war ein Angeln angesagt und es ging gar nichts.
Nur ein kleiner Junge der nur auf eine Rute des Papas "aufpasste", hatte einen Barsch von etwa 20 cm gefangen.
Bei der Wertung bekam der Junge den Pokal, der Vorsitzende sagte noch ein paar Worte, wie da haben die Kleinen den Großen mal gezeigt wie es geht.
Nach der Veranstaltung beschwerten sich manche Mitglieder, dass der Junge den Pokal bekommen hat und dann noch mit so einem kleinen Fisch.


Komisches Volk manchmal #c


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Das schönste Vergnügen hat man bei solchen Fischen, wie auch immer man sie nennen mag, mit der kleinen Schar der Verbissenen. Mit denen, die tatsächlich mit dem absoluten Vorsatz antreten, dass sie diesmal den Pott holen. Das sind dann auch die gleichen Spezis, die das ebenso berüchtigte Anangeln an den Rand eines bürgerkriegsähnlichen Geschehens treiben.

Noch in Bayern lebend, bin ich am 1. Mai gerne an ein ganz bestimmtes Altwasser gefahren. Immer ohne Angel, um nicht versehentlich als Kombatant dieser Schlacht gesehen zu werden.

Altwässer haben die Eigenschaft, ziemlich länglich zu sein und dieses war es im besonderen. Das straßenseitige Ufer durchgängig aufgekiest, so dass man prima Schulter an Schulter fischen konnte und das Gegenufer so nah, dass auch jeder Wurflegastheniker die durchgehende Reihe mächtiger Buchen treffen konnte. Der Besatz des Gewässers war gut gemischt, das anglende Publikum durchweg brontal drauf. Stopselfischer, Karpfenangler und weil ja auch der Hecht wieder frei war, jede Menge Hechtangler. Alles gut gemischt und in einer geschlossenen Kampflinie.

Man muss kein Prophet sein, um zu wissen, dass das jedesmal zu fulminaten Tumulten führte, bei denen der reichlich genossene Gerstensaft eine nicht zu kleine Rolle spielte. Das muss man gesehen haben!

Einem Angler beim Angeln zusehen ist ja nun nicht sooo spannend, aber wenn viele Angler auf engem Raum das gleiche wollen, dann bemühe ich mich immer um einen Sperrsitz in diesem Theater!


----------



## vermesser (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Zuerst: Also Andals Geschichten toppen alles. Ich lieg langsam lang vor lachen...

Aber ähnliche Vergnügungen am Rand einer Straßenschlacht durfte ich auch schon erleben. Das Vergnügen bestand zunächst darin, eine größere Menge billigster Regenbogner in einen rundum gut zugänglichen warmen Wiesenteich zu kippen. Nicht, daß sich noch ein Fisch verstecken kann.
Am nächsten morgen startete dann schon Stunden vor der Schlacht der Run auf die wenigen guten Plätze mit Frischwasser, das aus einem Graben zulief. Dort standen die Forellen sozusagen gestapelt...ein Kescher hätte genügt.
Einige ganz ganz clevere aus der jungen Garde hatten die Nacht zuvor zum "Aalangeln" genutzt und dabei schon Forellen erwischt. Und damit fängt der Spaß erst richtig an.
In der frühesten, nebligen Morgendämmerung erschien nun der gut tarngefärbte Vorstand mit ca. 373 Farben und Arten Forellenteig und 17 Ruten und 3 Mann am Gewässer zur Vorbereitung des Spektakels, was die Tarnung für Sicherung der besten Plätze war. Doch was oh weh, musste der hochwürdige Vorstand sehen...die besten Plätze waren weg |supergri ! Nun war die Not groß. Man suchte in den hintersten Ecken des teils schon benebelten Hirns nach Möglichkeiten, die Jungen da wegzubekommen. Nur wie??? Losen? Beinhaltet die Möglichkeit, auch nicht an den Platz zu kommen. Also ging es los mit der Unterstellung, auch die nachts gefangenen Fische zur Waage bringen zu wollen. Was sich leicht hätte verhindern lassen.
Dann wurde plötzlich Hilfe beim Aufbau des Grill benötigt. Einer war wirklich so doof und ließ sich weglocken #q , so daß sein Aktionsradius vom im Gebüsch launernden Vorstandsmitglied sogleich auf 0,17qm eingeschränkt wurde. Aber nun war diese Finte durchschaut und der missmutige restliche Vorstand musste sich drängelnd mit seinem Gerödel noch dazwischenquetschen.
Langsam trudelte auch der Rest des ehrwürdigen Vereins ein. Da die Topstelle und die einzig erfolgversprechende nun schon übervoll belegt war und jeder Starter noch 10 Euro löhnen sollte für das Amüsement kamen revolutiäre Forderungen auf...rotieren, losen, Platzwechsel nach Zeit. Und wie das mit Revolutionen so ist, brechen die sich zunächst lautstark und dann mit steigendem Gewaltpegel bahn...pöbeln, schreien, ein Schubs war dabei...ein Stuhl brach unter der Last eines rückwarts geschobenen schwergewichtigen Mitglieds zusammen.
Ein Spaß ohne Ende. 
Glücklicherweise gehörte ich zur jungen Garde und trat nach 5 oder 6 Forellen aus der Nacht und ohne die 10 Euro zu löhnen, da kein Starter fürs Forellenfischen den Rückzug auf den Zuschauerrang an. Ein Kumpel von mir tat das gleiche. Was zu wüsten Ausbrüchen führte...obwohl doch jetzt wieder 1,2 Plätze frei waren...löhnen sollten wir trotzdem (haben wir aber nicht).
So schauten wir der Szene im idyllischen Morgengrauen mit einem mitgebrachten Bierchen, ner Zigarette und viel guter Laune zu....und freuten uns, daß uns in jungen Jahren noch Resthirn verblieben war.
Zum Mittag wurde uns dann gar gegrilltes gereicht...und ein weiteres Pils...
Schön, das Vereinsleben in hoffnungslos überalterten Angelvereinen, wo sich Adolfs Erben in trauter Gemeinsamkeit mit ehemaligen Stasis und anderen ähnlicher Geisteshaltung dem gemeinsamen Hobby hingeben |supergri|supergri|supergri !


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Zwar OT, aber zu dem muss ich was sagen. So ein Vorstand ist ehrenamtlich und wird nach Satzung immer wieder neu gewählt. Wenn euch der Vorstand nicht passt:
1. bewegt euren Hintern zu den Versammlungen
2. bietet euch an, macht mit bei der Arbeit im Verein
3. wählt den Vorstand den Ihr euch wünscht 
4. wenn Punkt 1. schon zuviel verlangt ist, Klappe halten

Finde diese Vorstandsschellte nicht angebracht, in meinem Verein kommt jeder 7 zur JHV, die anderen 6 sind die, die das ganze Jahr meckern.

Es ist euer Verein, macht einfach mit.

PS. Ja klar ich gehöre zum Vorstand eines Vereins, war aber auch vorher schon bei den Versammlungen


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Das wär doch mal was, wenn man endlich mal den Lotto-Volltreffer landet. Man sucht sich einen passenden Angelverein, tritt bei und lobt, sozusagen als Morgengabe, ein richtig fettes Gemeinschaftsangeln mit satten Preisen aus. Ganz wichtig: Jede Menge Freibier und absolut kein Regelwerk! Auf die Plätze, fertig, Völkerschlacht!


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal was, wenn man endlich mal den Lotto-Volltreffer landet. Man sucht sich einen passenden Angelverein, tritt bei und lobt, sozusagen als Morgengabe, ein richtig fettes Gemeinschaftsangeln mit satten Preisen aus. Ganz wichtig: Jede Menge Freibier und absolut kein Regelwerk! Auf die Plätze, fertig, Völkerschlacht!



Genau, nur leider ist es so, dass diese besch....... Refos von der Mitgliedschaft gefordert werden. 2 x im Jahr veranstalte ich den Zirkus. Könnte kotzen, aber ein Verein muss die Mitglieder auch ab und bespassen.
Das Geld was ich für den Kram verblase könnte ich besser anders einsetzen, aber Mitglieder wünschen das so.

Natürlich kann der Vorstand etwas gestalten, aber Maßnahmen dauern oft Jahre. Aber da sind wir wieder bei den JHV, dort werden Maßnahmen besprochen und von den Anwesenden beschlossen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Ich weiß schon, warum ich solchen Veranstalltungen fernbleibe!
Wenn ich dies hier lese, dann zeigt es, wie die Aussicht auf son paar Fische die niedersten Instinkte im Menschen(Angler) zu wecken scheinen!
In meiner Jugend hat sich mein Wirken bei solchen, damals noch Preisangeln genannten Events darauf beschränkt, in den Tagen dannach, die nicht gefangenen Forellen "abzugreifen".
Diese schwammen nämlich noch Tage oder Wochen blöd im Kreis herum
und man konnte schön bei jeder dieser Runden ein oder zwei herausfangen.
Mein bestes Ergebnis waren an einem Nachmittag mal 19 Stück und Muttern hat die Pfanne angeworfen,ebenso die Nachbarschaft!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Das ganze ist eben wie ein Tiefdruckgebiet. Mit den Forellen verschwinden auch wieder die gierigen Opas und dann scheint uns alleine die Sonne überm Teich.


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, warum ich solchen Veranstalltungen fernbleibe!
> Wenn ich dies hier lese, dann zeigt es, wie die Aussicht auf son paar Fische die niedersten Instinkte im Menschen(Angler) zu wecken scheinen!
> In meiner Jugend hat sich mein Wirken bei solchen, damals noch Preisangeln genannten Events darauf beschränkt, in den Tagen dannach, die nicht gefangenen Forellen "abzugreifen".
> Diese schwammen nämlich noch Tage oder Wochen blöd im Kreis herum
> ...



Hi,
genau hier seht ihr einen vom Vorstand der das macht was die Mitglieder wollen. 
Wir kloppen für 40 Mitglieder die zu den Angeln kommen 600 -700 € raus, der Rest hat wie du kein Bock drauf.
Das Geld könnte ich erheblich besser einsetzen, z.B. in nachhaltigen Besatz.

Ich habe da keinen Spass dran, wo wir wieder da sind das ihr zu den Versammlungen geht und mit abstimmt. Man kann auch Anträge stellen die solche Angeln unterbinden.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



> Ich habe da keinen Spass dran, wo wir wieder da sind das ihr zu den  Versammlungen geht und mit abstimmt. Man kann auch Anträge stellen die  solche Angeln unterbinden.


In meinem Verein werden dafür andere Besatzsünden gemacht, weil auf 130ha würden so ein paar Forellen wohl auf nie mehr wiedersehn, in Hecht- oder Wallermägen verschwinden!
Dafür schlägt bei uns die Carphunter Mafia zu, um ihre Zielfische in Überzahl in den Mastteich rein zu kriegen!
Diese Klientel hat sich in den letzten jahren verstärkt im Verein breitgemacht und weiß ihre Interessen umzusetzen.
So blöd wie deren Legleinenangelei auch ist,die gehen auf die Versammlungen und stimmen entsprechend ab,auch Teile des Vorstands sind inzwischen unterwandert.

Aber jetzt genug OT von mir!

Jürgen


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In meinem Verein werden dafür andere Besatzsünden gemacht, weil auf 130ha würden so ein paar Forellen wohl auf nie mehr wiedersehn, in Hecht- oder Wallermägen verschwinden!
> Dafür schlägt bei uns die Carphunter Mafia zu, um ihre Zielfische in Überzahl in den Mastteich rein zu kriegen!
> Diese Klientel hat sich in den letzten jahren verstärkt im Verein breitgemacht und weiß ihre Interessen umzusetzen.
> So blöd wie deren Legleinenangelei auch ist,die gehen auf die Versammlungen und stimmen entsprechend ab,auch Teile des Vorstands sind inzwischen unterwandert.
> ...


Auch mein letzter OT, Demokratie ist anstrengend und man muss die Leute überzeugen. Ein Verein ist eine Demokratie.


----------



## kati48268 (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Ich mag diese Forellen-Vereinsfischen durchaus, da ist dann mal richtig was los & man hat viel zu quatschen und zu gröhlen.
Einfach mal was ganz anderes.

Und wer die Stimmung der FFFF (ForellenFang&FressFanatiker) so richtig anheizen will, macht es wie ein Boardkollege ...und setzt zurück.
Heissa, schiesst da bei einigen das Adrenalin durch die dicke Halsschlagader.


----------



## Andal (27. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Mit nichts ist so schön zu spielen, wie mit den Emotionen der Zeitgenossen!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (28. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Hi,

mein Angelverein hat seit über 20 Jahren mit fünf anderen Vereinen eine gut laufende Freundschaft aufgebaut.Damals und heute finden jedes Jahr fünf Gemeinschaftsfischen statt. Bei jedem Vereingewässer ein Fischen.

Bei dem einen Verein findet es auch an einem Forellensee statt.

Natürlich habe ich als Jugendlicher dort auch mitgemacht.
Das erste Fischen findet immer am Forellensee statt, so um die Osterzeit.
Natürlich sind dort auch andere Fische besetzt. Ausgelotet darf vor dem Fischen nur ohne Haken werden, da die Forellen auf alles beißeb was sich im Wasser bewegt. 

Normalerweise fängt dort jeder mehr als eine Forelle, aber an meinem ersten Fischen dort hatte ich scheinbar die A- Karte gezogen. Es sitzen dort 60 Jungangler mit 60 cm abstand neben einander und alle 60 sekunden wird ne Forelle gelandet ( oder die Schnur vom Nachbar).

Doch bei mir geht nichts, wirklich jeder Angler hatte schon eine Forelle doch außer ein paar Bissen konnte ich nichts landen. Der gleiche Köder gleiche Tiefe und auch sonst war bei mir nichts anders, wie bei den anderen.
Dann liefen die letzten 30 minuten, ich war mit meinen zehn Jahren schon total am Boden zerstört.
Doch dann kam wieder ein Biss, die Rute bog sich und der Fisch rannte durch den ganzen See und sammelte von der hälfte der teilnhmer die Schnürr ein.  nach fünf Minuten dann endlich im Kescher, ein Karpfen von 6 Pfund .

Super dachte ich mir und warf gleich wieder aus und keine zehn sekunden später das gleiche Spiel, Wieder ein Karpfen von 6 Pfund. Diesmal haben die Kollegen gleich geschaltet  und vorher ihre Ruten rausgezogen. Nach dem abhaken war das Fischen vorbei. 

Ich war erster mit 6650 gr. das werde ich mein leben lang nie mehr vergessen. Das Bild hängt heute noch an der Pinnwand bei meiner Mutter zuhause.
Ich war stolz wie Oscar aber wundere mich immer noch warum ich keine Forelle gefangen habe.

Das war mein erlebniss von meinem ersten Gemeinschafts fünferfischen, vor fast genau 19 Jahren.


----------



## Marrec83 (30. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Unsere Vereins-Meckerziege (die hat sicher jeder), fängt beim Nachtangel-Durchgang einen Aal von 49cm. Mindestmaß: 50cm...
Unglaublich lustige Diskussion vorallem weil in den alten Papieren noch 35cm steht, aber in den neuen die 50cm. 
|krach:


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> So ein Vorstand ist ehrenamtlich und wird nach Satzung immer wieder neu gewählt.



Ich möchte meinen Beitrag ausdrücklich NICHT als Vorstandsschelte verstanden wissen. 

Letztlich ist die Mehrheit des Vereins für solche Veranstaltungen. Lustig is es trotzdem.

Das Problem vieler Angelvereine ist einfach die Altersstruktur...bei 70 Mitgliedern, wovon vielleicht noch 10 jungsche sind von denen 5 zur Versammlung kommen, bewegt sich NICHTS in Richtung von deren Interessen.

Allerdings kann man sich auch einen passenden Verein suchen und die anderen ihre Suppe kochen lassen und gut is.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2013)

*AW: komisches Erlebnis beim Hegefischen*

Es bewegt sich genau so viel, wie das aktive Wahlvolk anschiebt. Das ist halt so, wenn man es demokratisch haben will.


----------

